# Bathroom Speaker Installation



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

I was thinking of installing a speaker in the bathroom of my home. Mainly because I like to listen to the morning radio shows while I get ready to work. I would be basically installing a single speaker in the ceiling or wall. It's like a Musak system...

Does anyone know what this would entail? I'm thinking I would need a multi-speaker selector box that I can place next to the receiver and run the wiring over to the bathroom thru the attic.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You can use the "B" output of your receiver and forgo the speaker switch, or you can use the line out's and a inexpensive amp from Parts Express or da kine which would allow you to connect both you main system, or another source like an ipod to have two separate sources playing in two rooms (assuming your AVR doesn't already have dual zone support).

For your purposes, a pair of in-ceiling/walls from monoprice would likely suffice for little $$.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Marshall ...

Which AVR are you using??? ...you can also get a pair of  inwall/inceiling speakers here


----------



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

That was what I was thinking. Just a single speaker. Nothing fancy, just something to listen to while I get ready.

What about placement, closer to door, center or closer to shower area? Only concern is moisture over time.

I was thinking of a multi-switch speaker selector because my "B" speaker selection on my stereo will be for the patio exterior speakers I will be using. Plus I was also thinking of installing a speaker in every bedroom, and the Kitchen area.

My ceiling is easily accessible since we have an attic area that give aceess to all the rooms. So running wire will not be an issue.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I was also thinking of installing a speaker in every bedroom, and the Kitchen area.


A single speaker would be mono. 

How do you propose to mix the receivers stereo signal from right and left channels into a single mono output from your receiver?

brucek


----------



## AZ Theatre (Apr 4, 2009)

good point... didn't even think about that...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

AZ Theatre said:


> I was thinking of a multi-switch speaker selector because my "B" speaker selection on my stereo will be for the patio exterior speakers I will be using. Plus I was also thinking of installing a speaker in every bedroom, and the Kitchen area...


What I did before was to connect one switch on each speaker selector (A and B); then connected the speakers to the switch.

I was running seven pairs of speakers with a Sony STR DG500 and never had any problems; I had speakers everywhere (including bathroom)...I got he speakers and switch at RadioShack :hide:


----------

